# Tybee...It has started



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

The fall run of the BIG reds has started.......      


This is kinda an illegal post (I fished from a boat) but anyone who can get to Little Tybee could surf fish the area. Anchored off the beach bout 50 yards out at low tide (the second sand bar keeps the breakers at bay for a couple of hours). You can see the area from the extreme south end of Tybee. Where you see the drift wood piled up..........go around to the front side to the first point. Fished in a slough that was 4 to 5 feet deep.

Using fresh blue crabs, hooked into 4-5 of those monsters. Only was able to get two to the boat  ............did not measure them, but probably 40 to 45 inches. The others either spooled me, broke the 4/0 hook I was using or my line broke trying to prevent being spooled. The one that spooled me hit and took off like a train, I never had a chance. I was using light gear and surprised I got the two that I did. 


Anyway, just a head up THE BIG MONSTER REDS ARE IN THE SURF AROUND THE TYBEE AREA.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I timed the vacation I was supposed to take just right, too bad I can't make it up there. I'm out on short term disability right now because of the car accidents. It's not that I can't fish, it's just that the ride in the car would be agony.


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Tybee*

Fatback Thanks For The Report. Headed Down Thur Morning For 10 Days Of Red Fishing. Always Wondered About Little Tybee, Knew It Looked Good. Maybee Oneday Will Get The Chance. Eman Sorry To Hear You Cant Make It Man. Know How You Like The Reds. Fighting One Red And You Would Forget About The Ride Up Man.was Looking Forward To Fishing With You.  Anyone Seen Or Heard From Clinder. Cant Belive He Is Not Fishing For The Reds. What Is The Water Temp And Tide Times. Thanks For Any Info  Shade12


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I think Clinder just quit posting all together.


----------



## Crawley6262 (Sep 14, 2006)

just what i wanted to hear! i am planning on going down this week (mabey i will accualy go this time) and there is nothing more i would like to do than hook a monster red


----------



## backrowboypa (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, so they are there, what is the best way to hook up w/ one of these big reds?? I have just started fishing Tybee and have never caught a red. What do I need from a gear and bait standpoint??? Read initial post in thread that they were caught on fresh blue crabs...where do I get some???Thanks


----------



## DGANTBUS (Apr 5, 2006)

*Tybee Pier*

Comming down the week of Nov.4th---11th,should they still be around?


----------



## reeseb1 (Nov 17, 2004)

*REDS In The SURF*

They have definitely been easy to find from boat in the surf the past 2 weeks. However, I may make 1 pass at the pier to see if anything is going on.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey E..........Man, sorry bout your condition. Fighting those Reds was incredible, my heart starts pounding just thinking bout it! Screaming drags and rods bent double!   

SHADE........Water temp around 78, High tide in the late afternoon this week. Approaching spring tides this weekend and next week. 

backrowboypa......Med Heavy rod, 20-30 lb line, 6/0 to 8/0 circle hook, Carolina rigged, just enough weight to hold the bottom. You have to catch your own blue crabs. 

dgantbus.............the reds should be around for another two to three weeks.


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

Fb, that was a "Hall of Fame" post. Conditions, bait,tackle. Great post man. Steve


----------

